
NASA looking at 'hitchhiking' across solar system on speeding comets - jcklnruns
http://www.cnet.com/uk/news/nasa-looking-at-hitchhiking-across-solar-system-on-speeding-comets/
======
ant6n
If my harpoon allows me to accelerate/decelerate at 10g for 1 minute, I'd gain
5.9km/s. This requires a tether that's 176km long. That would be a pretty long
tether; that can take a lot of weight.

But lunar orbit insertion requires a delta-v of only 2km/s. Maybe one day, on
the far side of the moon there will be a great magnetic hook that space ships
will shoot their harpoon at in order to quickly insert into moon's orbit.

------
cuicuocua
Seems quite odd to me. Last (and first) time something landed on a comet it
didn't go as planned. Harpoon's fault. Maybe a fishcakes grab isn't the best
solution, maybe done magnetic one?

